# When to Breed New Zealand does?



## Rabbit Sam (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey I know there was another thread that touched on this, but not on this thread as far as I can see...
I am new to the forum, and new to breeding rabbits.
That being said, we have some young does that we are anxious to breed. When should we start?  Wondering what age is appropriate...or it is just size that counts? 
What are the drawbacks/benefits for breed earlier? Breeding later?  
Opinions welcome!!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, and rabbit breeding! How old are your does? If they are over 5 months old, it is probably safe to breed them. But watch for signs of maturity, such as adult coat, consistent behavior patterns, and regular heats. If all those are present, she is definitely ready to breed. It is best to breed does for the first time before they reach a year old. Starting too late doesn't have as many detrimental effects as breeding too early, except for the amount of time the doe can breed is shorter.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 25, 2017)

I agree with @DutchBunny03 
Sorry, I haven't met you much yet because haven't been on regularly for a while. Been busy with family, life, etc, and been sick a while. So, greetings!

I had heard one opinion once upon a time to breed a doe at 4 months or suffer the consequences for waiting. I tried it, and bad idea. Won't go that early again. She is good now, but had to learn from her immaturity as she now is mature.

I like 5 to 6 months to start a doe. She will go strong until 3 or 4 yrs old. Bucks are good to begin abt 6 to 8 months. He will go strong maybe 5 yrs. You'll know when it's time to replace him or her.

Nice to meet you @Rabbit Sam. Hope this helps some.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 27, 2017)

Greetings to you, too!
Older rabbit books sometimes have strange ideas on breeding and care. I've seen books that said rabbits don't need drinking water. 4 months is WAY too early, even for dwarfs. If the rabbits are bred too early, they stop growing. You end up with a rabbitry full of stunted rabbits.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 27, 2017)

DutchBunny03 said:


> Greetings to you, too!
> Older rabbit books sometimes have strange ideas on breeding and care. I've seen books that said rabbits don't need drinking water. 4 months is WAY too early, even for dwarfs. If the rabbits are bred too early, they stop growing. You end up with a rabbitry full of stunted rabbits.



Yah, I was fortunate she grew out to full size and is healthy now. She lost first litter because developed milk too late. She has had successful litters ever since, and is a good mother.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thats good. Unfortunately, though, that is a rare occurrence. Most of the time, you end up with a bunch of underdeveloped, sick rabbits.


----------



## member9236 (Feb 23, 2017)

I have read a research stating that 4 and half month is OK for new Zealand white I have three new Zealand white does and a buck and I kept them together since they are young 1 month when they reached 5 and half they all gave birth litter sizes are 6, 8, and 7 and they are doing fine now and waiting them to give birth again this week


----------



## lcertuche (Feb 23, 2017)

I had always heard around 6 months but the only rabbit I ever bred was an adult when I got her so no problems. It sounds like the advice everyone has given is sound so I would think not before 5 months. Of course you hear about the little bucks left too long with mom and the next thing you know is unplanned bunnies. I think males can be really young but then you hear that about young buck goats and sheep that breed all the females before anyone is aware they are able, lol. Apparently male anything is looking to get lucky no matter the breed or species and sometimes age.


----------



## member9236 (Feb 23, 2017)

this is a research about breeding young does and it state that there is a factor between body weight at 14.5 weeks and first litter size 
but like lcertuche told you do not want unplanned bunnies at age of 4 months separate  all your rabbits as buck or other does may kill them and that is exactly what happened to me I lost 14 babies because of that which I am very sorry for but I saved the last kit of 7 as I have three does 
thank for reminding me to seperate the kids from there mother as I separated the three does and the buck but I forget to wean the babies too


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Feb 23, 2017)

4 1/2 months may be fine for NZs that are needed for high production. In commercial meat rabbitries, rabbits are bred as early as possible, and separated from their dams as early as possible, to set off production costs. For the fancier or breeder with a flexible production schedule, 5 months is the earliest age if you want to let your rabbits mature a little longer.


----------

